# "Thread Crapping"



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Well, recently I've been accused of "thread crapping". How so? Can somebody please explain how I'm doing this?


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

iNeedHelp,

The internet is a difficult place to communicate. Sometimes sarcasm and bluntness can be taken the wrong way because people can't see your face or hear your tone of voice. I, myself, have not read many of your posts, but what I would suggest is reread some of your posts and try to see how people can take it the wrong way - pretend you're reading someone else's.

I know sometimes my posts have been taken the wrong way, depending on the day and my clarity of mind, so I know this modern etiquette thing is not an easy thing to learn.

Some people like to use the emotions too, to try to compensate for any misunderstandings.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

singingcrow, I think that this happened in another thread where I joked, in a peaceful manner, about your goggles. However, we clarified this misunderstanding quickly, and there has never been a cross word spoken between us since. I have never heard the term "thread crapping", but you explanation seems quite sensible and likely.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

WHATEVER!!!









This is an example of "thread crapping"  

s.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mr.S., actually, that makes a great deal of sense as well. If you say "WHATEVER!!!" out loud, at least the way I would with a New York City accent, it is a real put-down to the point a person has just made. Thanks for the clarification. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

mr.steevo said:


> WHATEVER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is this an example of thread crapping? I don't understand, what am I doing that makes my post thread-crap worthy?


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

LOL!!! You're a sensitive man Dr. G..  

Actually, I got your teasing about the goggles. I think what you didn't get was I was pretending to be shocked and hurt.  

Sooo iNeedHelp, this is a perfect example of a misunderstanding.

Mr. Steevo's example perfectly displays someone negating another's opinion with an underlying element of "This is a bunch of crap!" and "What an idiot!". People's opinions and questions are valid. When one person knows something, it doesn't mean we all know it. Also, we are friendly Canadians, and if you don't have something nice to say, or can not put it diplomaticaly, don't say it. Simple as that.

We're here to exchange and to help one another.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

singingcrow said:


> LOL!!! You're a sensitive man.
> 
> Actually, I got your teasing about the goggles. I think what you didn't get was I was pretending to be shocked and hurt.
> 
> Sooo iNeedHelp, this is a perfect example of a misunderstanding.


 Is that you in your avatar, anyway?


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

iNeedhelp said:


> Is that you in your avatar, anyway?


I'm not telling.  

P.S. I edited the post you quoted, so please take a peak at that.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

" ... How is this an example of thread crapping? ..."

Well, it's an <i>example</i>. That doesn't mean you've posted "Whatever", it means posts like that would be considered offensive, or probably more along the lines of not really adding anything to the discussion; talking for the sake of hearing your own voice.

Personally, I've never really seen any of your posts in threads I follow, so I can't say it's ever bothered me. But, I did look up your profile and here's your latest posts:
" ...
How is this an example ... [yeah, we can read that one here]
Well, recently I've been accused [same thing]
Younger people use the term "anal" as well, to describe their parents.  It was also used in Dumb and Dumberer.
These guys seem pretty sure about themselves. That's why the movie's gonna be so awesome.
So...does anyone else agree? Also, this is the plan: We'll all meet at the source (which is across from the Rainforest Cafe), then we'll walk over to the restaurant.
I don't know how these things work, I thought we'd pay for ourselves...
lol, How'd you lose 1000 bucks? Was it from that Andrew Carter guy?....
Hey, I wasn't the one that made the other two threads. I'd have to agree with you, though. The most pointless Toronto-ehMac thread, was the one started by audiodan. That could have been accomplished...
It's spelled "n00b" not "NOOB" ya dink. I changed it, hope you're happy.
lol, "iPod escort service anyone?"
Applelover told me about this, and I joined in October.
Yes, and you have a stupid avatar that's been resized on MS paint. It's barely see-able. 
Hey! Just because I have eczema, doesn't mean you have to point it out in front of everyone on the boards!
Cool! You guys are having a meet too? You guys should have started a new thread.
No, I meant, we could go in The Source, so we could find each other. Then we could all walk down to the Rainforest Cafe.
Hmmm...The links don't seem to be working. I got a "Service Temporary Unavailable".
I don't really understand the purpose of this thread.... If it makes you feel any better, I went to the Apple store in Yorkdale on Saturday, and I feel the same way....
I didn't say I disagree with SINC...in fact the second post I made on the other poll/thread by (audiodan) was me stating that I agreed...
Nice! I might bringing 1 or 2 people...
 I went to Yorkdale yesterday, and I've been thinking of a good place to meet. We could meet in The Source, which is across from the Rainforest Cafe.
 Torontonians are busier, that's why.
I don't think EhMax can make it either...I'm not even sure he lives in Toronto.
..."

The only things I see, are:
What you see quoted above is the full text of your last 25 posts. Although you are very good at keeping your posts brief (something you could probably teach a few of us a little about  ) some of them don't really add to the discussion much. A little along the lines of "Me too" "Yeah, Me too" "Sure, what he said". My guess is that's what they're trying to hint at. Personally, I think it depends on the topic and how light/serious the discussion is, but everyone is different.

I've got to admire you for posting a thread and asking about it. You must have thicker skin than most people.

Hope that helps answer your question.

It seems obvious someone accused you of "thread crapping". Personally I would have asked them what they meant if I didn't understand it, but maybe you did.

Anyway, I wouldn't worry about it much. If someone doesn't like reading what you write they can block you and never see your posts again. The rest of us want to hear from everyone.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Singingcrow, I try to not to make enemies here in ehMacLand. There are too many threads that have overt exchanges of extreme dislike. Thus, better to err on the side of caution and apologize for any remark that to bring on the wrath of one with such cool shades. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Mr.S., actually, that makes a great deal of sense as well. If you say "WHATEVER!!!" out loud, at least the way I would with a New York City accent, it is a real put-down to the point a person has just made. Thanks for the clarification. Paix, mon ami.



whew!

I was hoping that you would understand.

Thanks.

s.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Whatever.  

Just kidding. Actually, I use the term "whatever" in much the same way as Archie Bunker used it on "All in the Family".


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

gordguide said:


> The only things I see, are:
> What you see quoted above is the full text of your last 25 posts. Although you are very good at keeping your posts brief (something you could probably teach a few of us a little about  ) some of them don't really add to the discussion much. A little along the lines of "Me too" "Yeah, Me too" "Sure, what he said". My guess is that's what they're trying to hint at. Personally, I think it depends on the topic and how light/serious the discussion is, but everyone is different.


So basically, what you're saying is that I need to put more beef in my posts?


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,

Why is this bothering you? One poster calls you a name. That's all it is. Honestly, don't worry about it. Obviously we think you are a good person otherwise we wouldn't be chatting with you.

s.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,

Just stumbled across "crap" from iNeedhelp.

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?p=312491#post312491

Man oh man.

s.


----------



## 2063 (Nov 9, 2003)

This is boring. You guys are all lame. You're kidding yourself if you think you're going to get this price for it. You misspelled "colour", it's got a "u"! what kind of a canadian are you?

... If those ever really appear in a thread (especially a political one), or in the price one's case: a classifieds ad... you are thread crapping.

My rule of thumb is: if it's not meaningful for someone to read, then don't post it.

Oh and BTW: this thread is SOOO lame (jokes)


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

iNeedhelp - You've about got it, a bit more beef and adding to the discussion goes a long way. Believe it or not, asking and making a thread about it goes a long way to figuring out what's wrong or rather what's not quite there yet.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Chealion said:


> iNeedhelp - You've about got it, a bit more beef and adding to the discussion goes a long way. Believe it or not, asking and making a thread about it goes a long way to figuring out what's wrong or rather what's not quite there yet.


How do I "add to discussion"? The only reason I chose to do this in a public message, was so everybody else could answer...


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

How about this...

If my answer to your question had been...

"Hmmm. Interesting..."

Would you, as the person who needs the help, feel like I'm actually helping you? Probably not. I'm just wasting your precious time, making you come back to your thread to NOT get an answer.

If you were in front of a friend who was having trouble with his/her mac, would you stand back with all you mac knowledge, and mumble "This is interesting" or would you say "Here let me take a look at it" ?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

iNeedhelp said:


> How do I "add to discussion"? The only reason I chose to do this in a public message, was so everybody else could answer...


Ask questions. Make comments with reasons behind them. Answer questions, or provide a different look at something (without being an ass - a problem here on ehMac at times). By trying to be helpful in some capacity usually stimulates discussion or keeps it going. That's why 1 liner posts most often are the signs of a sarcastic joke, a thread dying, or a post that wasn't all that needed.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

OMFG!!! I just read through this thread. You people sound like the geek squad that Malcolm hangs around with on MITM! Everyone here is soooo afraid of stepping on someones toes or offending someone. I don't think the threads can be anymore homoginized.

C'mon on people! Good god is this the best that you got? It's like dropping by the friggin' coin collecting club! 

Where's the in-yer-face people!  Macmagic has f#$%in' tumbleweeds blowin through it so it blows. F%#k it, I'm going to the library....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Gretchen said:


> C'mon on people! Good god is this the best that you got? It's like dropping by the friggin' coin collecting club!
> 
> Where's the in-yer-face people!  Macmagic has f#$%in' tumbleweeds blowin through it so it blows. F%#k it, I'm going to the library....


Cool, what's a library?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Gretchen - "More flies are caught with a drop of honey than a barrel of vinegar." Or something along that line.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Chealion said:


> Gretchen - "More flies are caught with a drop of honey than a barrel of vinegar." Or something along that line.


Reminds me of the story about nuns eating watermelon on a very hot day . . . but that is for Magicland.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> ..but that is for Magicland


Ya if only....no one goes there anymore from what I can see.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

ravijo said:


> This is boring. You guys are all lame. You're kidding yourself if you think you're going to get this price for it. You misspelled "colour", it's got a "u"! what kind of a canadian are you?
> 
> ... If those ever really appear in a thread (especially a political one), or in the price one's case: a classifieds ad... you are thread crapping.
> 
> ...


Ravijo, I think you nailed it here. 

Having said that, I often quite enjoy the one-liners and affirmations that others might label "Thread-Crapping".

So, I say; When in doubt... post!


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

I think that the only place you can really have a threadcrap is in a "for sale" forum.

Everywhere else - it's gloves off, IMO!


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

The guy went through almost 300 posts before he got a negative comment. I personally don't care if he wants to thread crap, but someone did, and he doesn't know why someone would care enough to call him on it. I guess we all have our thing.


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

"I came here for an argument!"

"No you didn't."


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

singingcrow said:


> The guy went through almost 300 posts before he got a negative comment.


That's not true. This occasion with the user saying I was thread crapping is not the first time. There have only been two times. The second time, it was a bit more in my face. Which is cool, I can handle critisism well. I didn't realize I was not posting ehMac potential  .


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> I went through a bunch of old posts once and realized I had the last post in each thread. Lord of threadkill, if you will.


You can rest easy. That is not going to happen in this one!


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

True,

I usually have that distinction.

s.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Maybe not.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Where's Gerry?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The Doug said:


> Where's Gerry?


Uh, last I saw of him, he made an appearance in the new mug shots thread on his bike!


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

I did it! I'm last!

s.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

mr.steevo said:


> I did it! I'm last!
> 
> s.


And _*I*_ thread crap?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Shall I get some toilet paper?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## DP004 (Mar 9, 2005)

I am not exactly sure where this thing is going but it is urgent that a name other than thread crapping be used.
First, it is almost impossible to pronounce.
Second, there is that smell when it is used...


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

This thread is going nowhere. I've gotten the answers I need. So R.I.P. "Thread Crapping".


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

The Doug said:


> Shall I get some toilet paper?


Yes, please do (pun). I'm sorry I stepped in this thread.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Just out of interest, how many words are there for crap?

Turd, loaf, ****, pooh, dump, load,..er. I'm out.

s.


----------



## Dudireno (Jan 17, 2005)

i have to say that I am one of the all time best thread killers.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Are you really?


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

third time this week, no newspaper. ???
who is the moron THEY have delivering the news? I say, Canada is full of highly educated inmigrants as security or taxi drivers, so, can I get a goddam Rocket Scientist to deliver my paper!!!! geeezz


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

mr.steevo said:


> Just out of interest, how many words are there for crap?
> 
> Turd, loaf, ****, pooh, dump, load,..er. I'm out.
> 
> s.


Good question! I think you covered all of the crap terms.

I have a similar term. Do you guys know any pooing phrases? I've heard one in a magazine called GIANT. Eddie Griffin describes pooing as "Dropping the gangstas off at the pool". 

I don't know any phrases. The one phrase I _do_ know is about urinating. It was used in the movie Dickie Roberts: Former Child Star. In one scene, David Spade says that he has to "Drain the main vein".

P.S Sorry for making this post consist of fecal matter.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Dudireno, re your comment "i have to say that I am one of the all time best thread killers", can you spell "D-O-X-I-E"? That, so I am told, is the all-time thread killer/derailer/converter/tangent-causing word here in ehMacLand. I don't agree, but this is what I have been told, time and time and time again.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You have?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

C'est moi.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Mais, non!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Merci, mon frere.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

i just hope i get the newspaper tomorrow.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Mine will be delivered on time as usual.


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

One of my favourite sayings, although I rarely get to use it. I think this thread is appropriate:

Va péter dans les fleurs!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

singingcrow said:


> Va péter dans les fleurs!


Heh. I'll have to use that one at the office sometime soon.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I had to google that one.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

what does flowers have to do with my paper?

that's just "thread crapping". knock it off


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

gastonbuffet - did you get your newspaper yet? Maybe someone left it in a snowbank?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My dashboard French to English translator states:

Peter in the flowers goes!

And Google, gives me French only so that does not help.

I see nothing remotely funny here. What am I missing?


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Sinc, what you are missing is the sense to give it up!!!! 
Give it up old man, I will get to post last !!! muah ha ha 

and i got the paper.


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Eat a whole load of beans Sinc and you'll know what péter means.


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

gastonbuffet said:


> what does flowers have to do with my paper?
> 
> that's just "thread crapping". knock it off


Huh? What do you mean? It ALL about your paper honey, just read between the lines.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Thread crapping at its finest......


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

singingcrow said:


> Eat a whole load of beans Sinc and you'll know what péter means.


Oooops, pardon moi!


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

This thread is like the thread crap hall of fame....


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Well then it is serving some sort of purpose still...........I think


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

iNeedhelp said:


> This thread is like the thread crap hall of fame....


I think this is more the inane hall of fame then thread crapping. Thread crapping is usually more negative rather then nonsensical. 

Chealion - Inane to a T!


----------

